# zeolith wie reinigen?



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

hi leute,

ich habe gerade gelesen das zeolith manchmal in kochsalz gereinigt werden soll?

kann dazu mal jemand was schreiben , wie oder ob überhaupt ?

ich habe in meinem filter jedes jahr neues zolith und reinige es nie ( ausspühlen) ist das etwa ein fehler?

hoffentlich weiss hier jemand bescheit.

danke für eure hilfe

stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

*Re:*

 
http://f15.parsimony.net/forum24485/messages/2335.htm

http://www.aquarium-bbs.de/filter/zeolith/zeolit32.htm

und hier für lange Winterabende  8) :

http://www.andreashoesch.via.t-online.de/AM1HA_Neusser.pdf
http://www.arnold-chemie.de/grundlagen.html

ich hab Zeolit im Teich und Pflanzenfilter zum Teil als Substrat

da wird nix gereinigt !

da werden wohl keine Ionen mehr ausgetausch 8)   

aber eine große Besiedlungsoberfläche geschaffen

und 

 es wirkt

(behaupte ich einfach mal)

mfG
k.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2005)

*Moin moin*

Na klar !

Hab ich letztes Wochenende gemacht...Man nehme stinknormales Salz ..rechne sich aus wiewiel Gramm oder Eßlöffel pro liter gebraucht werden, damit du eine 5% Kochsalzlösung hast.
Und das ganze wird dann umgerührt und muss 24 Std. durchziehen, danach wieder umrühren, Zeolith mit Wasser nachspühlen und das übrig gebliebene Salzwasser ist hervorragender Dünger für Nadelbäume..wegen den gelösten Stoffen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2005)

*Re: Moin moin*



			
				Orf schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar !
> 
> ........... eine 5% Kochsalzlösung..........
> übrig gebliebene Salzwasser ist hervorragender Dünger für Nadelbäume..
> ...



Hallo Orf 
ich schon wieder   

hab ich DAS so richtig gelesen ?   

Damit stellst Du Dich gegen alles was bisher über die Schädlichkeit von
Natriumchloridlaugen auf Pflanzen erforscht und gelehrt wurde ....?

gibt es neuere Erkenntnisse ?

http://www.landratsamt-roth.de/DesktopDefault.aspx/tabid-126/255_read-5274/
* defekter Link entfernt *
http://www.fsbio-hannover.de/oftheweek/112.htm
* defekter Link entfernt *

warum sagt mir denn Keiner , Dass ich ab heute alle 
Erfahrungen , Forschungen und bisher etabliertes Wissen
in die Tonne treten kann ?
 

bis das geklärt ist ,

rate ich erst mal JEDEM davon ab !

seine Nadelbäume mit 
5% Natriumchloridlauge zu "düngen"
egal....
 ob der darin gelösten Stoffe 

schönes WE

karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2005)

*Moin moin,*

Karsten, bist du ein erfahrener Hobbygärtner ?

Im meinem Buch steht ,das das gelöste Amonium aus dem Zeolith von erfahrenen Hobbygärtnern als Dünger für Nadebäume benutzt wird  8) 

MfG der grosse Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2005)

*re*

Hey Orf

belies Dich doch mal richtig !  

Dein Amonium ist nichts anderes als GÜLLE .

es steht doch außer Frage ,dass man damit auch Düngen kann 
Wenn man es richtig macht.

was aber soll die Gülle zusammen mit der Salzlauge speziel den Nadelbäumen bringen ?

außer den TOD !

solche Ratschläge in einem Forum      

schäm Dich !    :twisted:  8)   
wenn Du´s nicht Besser weißt , Schweig still !

nochmal so als Nachschlag !

und komm mir nich mit :
" in Meinem (einem) Buch gelesen "
welches Buch , welcher Autor , welche Seite !
und steht da wirklich :
Sole mit Gülle ist gut für Nadelbäume ?

_".........Die Gehalte an toxisch wirkenden Ionen (Natrium, Chlor) im Boden und später im Blattgewebe steigen an, die Nährstoffverhältnisse im Boden verschieben sich, was oft zu einer Verarmung und schlechteren Durchlüftung führt. Natriumchlorid zerstört die Bodenstrukturen, lässt den Boden aufquellen - das bedeutet, dass der Boden bei Trockenheit extrem verhärtet. Das Natrium-Ion bindet sich an die Bodenteilchen an und verdrängt lebensnotwendige Nährstoffe wie Kalium oder Ammonium. 

Salz schädigt das Bodenleben 

Die mit der Natriumanreicherung einhergehende Übersäuerung des Bodens bindet wichtige Nährstoffe (Eisen, Mangan, Phosphor) anderweitig und schädigt damit das Bodenleben. Hohe Konzentrationen an Natrium und Chlorid schädigen auch massiv das nützliche Pilzgeflecht an Mykorrhiza-Pilzen an den Wurzeln. 
Die Symptome eines Salzschadens sind vergleichbar mit dem Trockenschaden durch Wassermangel: Die Blätter sind oft gekräuselt, werden vom Rand her braun und fallen später ab. Erkrankte Gehölze treiben im Frühjahr später aus, einzelne Astpartien können auch ganz absterben - dadurch entstehen lichte Kronen. Die Vitalität nimmt über die Jahre deutlich ab, oft leben solche Gehölze mit verminderter Wuchskraft aber noch einige Jahre bei höherer Anfälligkeit. ...."

Heike Boomgaarden_


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2005)

*So, so !?*

Also Karsten, Mensch..Meinst du denn im Ernst ich denk mir sowas aus ??  
Ich muss sagen, ich bin entäuscht  :?  Ich dachte ihr wisst bescheid..

Ich hab nen wasserdichtes Alibi  8)  gespickt mit Beweisen..
Wie man das Zeolith reingt, steht übrigens nicht nur in meinen Büchern, sondern auch auf der _Verpackung_ also bitte .LESEN SOLLTE MAN SCHON KÖNNEN.

MfG Hans Wurscht


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2005)

*re*

Hallo ORF

egal , ob Du Dir sowas ausdenkst 
Sowas sollte man ohne den nötigen background nicht als Ratschlag geben


es  IST und BLEIBT    FALSCH ! 

ich kann lesen !

ich würde es aber auch sonst nicht glauben !
dass Heissner im Überschwang seiner Werbung solchen Schwachsinn
verbreitet .
jetzt bist Du wenigstens aus der Haftung !   

im Umkehrschluß

hieße das ja : mehr Streusalz in die Wälder !

Die Regenerierung von Zeolith stand  auch für mich nicht in Frage 

ich werde mal fragen , schaumermal....

wie der allseits geschätzte Yilmaz Akkus  DA raus kommt 
ich bin gespannt !!

* defekter Link entfernt *

Deine altkluge Art reizt aber auch zu sehr    8)


----------

